# Dogs on beaches



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Been reading that dogs are banned from French beaches,how true is this.I know that I am a pest lol,but of on monday and want to do things right.Cheers
John.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Beaches*

Hi

When I was in Italy with a dog, most "beaches" around Lake Garda had a no dog rule, but as it was winter and desperately quiet, we walked there anyway without issue. I would not do so if the beach was full etc.

I would suggest checking local signs when you get there etc, or maybe the campsite owner will know.

Russell


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Like in the UK there are restrictions during the summer months and they do usually have signs around giving the dates :? 

But even though you might see others on the beach and signs clearly say not I would say that we did not only because I didn't feel it was right to follow someone elses footsteps in breaking the rules. :roll: 

Good luck and enjoy your trip John


----------



## groucho (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi John

From experience anywhere on the Med is a problem but the Atlantic coast South of Arcachon in the Landes region and the Isle D' Oleron and Isle de Re further north off La Rochelle are great.

Regards
Groucho


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

If you live in France you soon get used to the idea. unlike in the UK, that rules are for guidance and not for blind obeyance.

Dogs are actually banned from almost everywhere in France and must not be off a lead in public but nearly everybody ignores this as it's plainly a stupid rule which doesn't cater for real life experiences.

In practice if a beach or any area is quiet and there is obviously not a conflict you'll get little problem even if the gendarmes are parked at the beach entrance. If you take your dog on to a crowded beach in Cannes in the height of summer expect somebody to mention it. 

Unlike in the UK where some 'Colonel Blink' type character (there are quite a few of them on this forum) would be watching movements on 'his' beach with binoculars in the dead of winter to spot anybody infringing the rules the French are a much more laid back bunch when it comes to treating petty rules with the contempt in which they should sometimes be held.

MY French dog doesn't have a lead, goes everywhere with me and almost always accompanies us out to restaurants and pubs even when they have the obligatory 'no dogs' sign on the window. As he's well behaved people see this and don't mind him. If he was a pain in the butt then he'd be asked to leave and the rule would give authority to this which is why it's there and not to be slavishly followed no matter what.

I would just use your common sense and I doubt you'll get any trouble. This strategy has worked very well for me in 20 years of living in France.

Regards, Mark


----------

